# RKO "Simulcast"



## chongmagic (Dec 31, 2019)

Here is my take on the Simulcast, it got a little hairy with the caps, I didn't have any 120uf 35v rated that were smaller. By hey it works lol.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




I used a Russian GT2308 with an hfe of around 90. This thing is crazy good, loving it so far. I put it behind the Katana/JTR combo and the boost takes it to a new level. Might be my favorite so far.


----------



## Barry (Dec 31, 2019)

Looks good, nice graphic


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 31, 2019)

Ya have a assembly line rolling them out CM...another fine looking build ! Awesome.....

Mike


----------



## Keith (Jan 3, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Here is my take on the Simulcast, it got a little hairy with the caps, I didn't have any 120uf 35v rated that were smaller. By hey it works lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet graphics.. Are they waterslide or something other?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 4, 2020)

Keith said:


> Sweet graphics.. Are they waterslide or something other?



Transparent ink jet labels. I spray over it with acrylic.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks great, as always, Chong.  I keep hearing good stuff about this pedal, I'll have to put it on my list of things to build.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great, as always, Chong.  I keep hearing good stuff about this pedal, I'll have to put it on my list of things to build.



Thank you, I highly recommend it.


----------



## phi1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Has anyone played both the simulcast and speedy screwdriver? They seem to have some similarities (FF type circuit with ge for the last gain stage). But obviously there’s plenty of differences (NPN vs PNP, 3 gains stage vs 2, extra controls vs output transformer, etc).  Just wondering if the character/feel is in the same ballpark, or if they’re totally different animals. I’m working on a screwdriver right now, but like Chuck I’m considering this one too.


----------



## Iceman53 (Jan 14, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Transparent ink jet labels. I spray over it with acrylic.


What labels are you using (Avery? other?)


----------

